# Desktop "wallpaper" screenshot for today...



## O2AFAC67

Starting what might be a fun thread for members if the interest is shared...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmm...  Well, I'll try again today...


----------



## Z0Tex

I'll play! I have a rotating slideshow for my screens. About 30ish high-res images in my folder that I've collected from all over the 'net. Some are watches that I have, some are watches I want, and some are ones that carry memories, like my dad's Navitimers. One picture changes every 10 minutes.


----------



## helderberg

I'll stop here. 
Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Frank -- those are both great shots, but the blue is just stunning!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## helderberg

Jazzmaster said:


> Frank -- those are both great shots, but the blue is just stunning!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Thank you, Frank.


----------



## swissra

Nice wallpapers.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pretty early this morning...


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## Z0Tex

My trio of SOH screens from this morning...


----------



## Z0Tex

helderberg said:


> View attachment 15453134


This one is WAY high up on my want list! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## O2AFAC67

And today's early morning selection is...


----------



## helderberg




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday the 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Early Sunday the 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 21st...


----------



## Z0Tex

This morning's trio.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My traditional first day of Autumn wallpaper...


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday Sept 24th, for the Ladies...


----------



## sticky

Probably best if I don’t mention my screensaver Ron as it’s a Rolex.


----------



## Z0Tex

B20 SOH II's and a B01 Chronomat for today's trio...


----------



## O2AFAC67

sticky said:


> Probably best if I don't mention my screensaver Ron as it's a Rolex.


Not true.  A Submariner is one of my favorite watches. And a GMT Explorer II would be a great piece to own as well...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday, September 25th. My daughter's beautiful Windrider series "B-Class"...


----------



## Z0Tex

Trio from late yesterday. A naked B01 & B20 along with the Chronomat 01.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 26th...


----------



## citjet

I'll throw in a couple I had fun creating.

BTW, great shots there Ron.


----------



## O2AFAC67

citjet said:


> I'll throw in a couple I had fun creating.
> 
> BTW, great shots there Ron.


I remember that shot of that gorgeous piece. Beautiful pic!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 28th...


----------



## Camdamonium

Y'all have some cool ones for sure. I like them!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 29th... Debate day.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 30th. The Schneider era winged anchor "B". Air, Land and Sea. Breitling's halcyon days IMO...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday, October 1st, Autumn camouflage...


----------



## Z0Tex

Today's trio...


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

These are great. I just have black backgrounds as I always have windows covering the 2 4k screens... so I come here to look at yours. lol


----------



## Travelller

Nice backgrounds / photos, everyone! ???

Not my desktop wallpaper, but my current FB cover-photo


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 2nd. Shocking. Simply shocking...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 3rd...


----------



## citjet

Ron I think the pumpkin should be looking at the orange emergency in shock...hehehehe


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday Oct 4th 2020...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 5th. Book for the twin granddaughters...


----------



## Z0Tex

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday October 3rd...


Very appropriate dial color for this time of year! lol


----------



## Z0Tex

Today's trio, including the latest object of my desires: a SOH Chrono LE. On the hunt for one now...









Also got 2 new 24" Dell HD monitors at my temp desk. Cant wait to be able to move to my permanent desk once the social distancing enforcement in my office building is removed.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

I really like how this particular Crosswind pic turned out when I shot it yesterday. Here are two wider HighRes wallpaper shots (16X9 and 16X10) which better feature and highlight the texture of the whiskey Spanish leather strap IMO...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 7th. Still livin' in the past...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early morning Thursday October 8th... 
]


----------



## O2AFAC67

Flyback Friday October 9th 2020...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A12023 Best dial ever Saturday October 10th...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday September 26th...


Wow, all these photos are incredible, but this one has to be my favorite. Incredible!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 19th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday October 17th...


My favorite patch! And a great combination with the blue croc band.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 20th,,,


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 28th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday October 28th...


Excellent shot there, Ron! I love the reflection in those mirror polished links. Nicely done!


----------



## rsittner

My home office in Switzerland...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> My home office in Switzerland...
> View attachment 15523033


Beautiful office setup, Randy! The "Triple Threat" wallpaper is terrific!  
PS. I havn't been online for the last week because of some health issues but I'm home and getting better so I'll try to check in more often...
Kind Regards,
Ron

PPS. Retired for a number of years now so my home office only requires one screen and it certainly could use a replacement...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Beautiful office setup, Randy! The "Triple Threat" wallpaper is terrific!
> PS. I havn't been online for the last week because of some health issues but I'm home and getting better so I'll try to check in more often...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron
> 
> PPS. Retired for a number of years now so my home office only requires one screen and it certainly could use a replacement...


Looking good, Ron! Glad you are home and doing better. I love your library. Lot's of great aviation reading material there..

Randy


----------



## Z0Tex

A trio of SOH shots today...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Halloween Saturday October 31st... Boo!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 3rd...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday November 3rd...


Looks right at home there on that sub-panel!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Looks right at home there on that sub-panel!


Hi, Randy. That is the control box from my O-2A which was located at the bottom of the center console vertical panel below the throttle/mixture/prop controls. Here's a quick overview of the system... Chiffriertechnik 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 4th. Appropriate for today IMO...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. That is the control box from my O-2A which was located at the bottom of the center console vertical panel below the throttle/mixture/prop controls. Here's a quick overview of the system... Chiffriertechnik
> Best,
> Ron


Thanks for the link, Ron. Very cool "black box". Did you ever set it off with a hard landing?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Thanks for the link, Ron. Very cool "black box". Did you ever set it off with a hard landing?


YW. Of course not. All my landings were "greasers"... Hahahahaha!!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> YW. Of course not. All my landings were "greasers"... Hahahahaha!!


A true pilot's response to be sure!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 6th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday November 6th...


Love the lume in the Roman numerals. Really nice look there...

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 8th...










I really enjoy kitting an aviator chronograph for "wrist presence". IMO, the Spanish leather deployant strap from "Tatcticstrap" (Ebay seller) and a buffalo Bund pad does it in spades...  Cell phone cam shot this morning...










Later this afternoon for more light on the subject...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

November 10th. This would be my late wife's 71st birthday. In her honor, one of her Callisto's and her vintage cross pendant...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Veteran's Day November 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Thursday morning November 12 2020...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 15th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday November 15th...


Love The BONE! That patch is great. Nothing subtle there


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 19th...


----------



## rower003




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 23rd. Scott Carpenter and his Cossie...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday November 23rd. Scott Carpenter and his Cossie...


I know the Mercury program was quite some time ago and I am reaching the old fart stage of life, but I seem to recall the technology being a bit more advanced than that.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 24th


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 28th...










Edit: And a little later in the day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 7th...


----------



## citjet

Had some fun with my new macro lens yesterday


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 8th. Windrider "Callisto" gifted to Sis fifteen years ago...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 15th...


----------



## Brent L. Miller

I never thought about setting any of my photos as my desktop background. While no longer in my personal collection I've always enjoyed this photo and will use it today December 15th. Everyone should do AR like Breitling.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 19th. Daughter's Windrider series "B-Class"...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 23rd. Matching patina... ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Christmas Eve. Not long now... ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 25th... ?

Christmas morning...








Christmas afternoon...








Christmas evening...


----------



## rsittner

Great photos as always, Ron! Merry Christmas!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 31st. Last day of a tough year. Happy New Year everyone and Best Wishes for a safe and happy 2021!!!  
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Jazzmaster

And to you, as well, Ron!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## O2AFAC67

The New Year has arrived!  Friday January 1st 2021...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Disappearing crystal on Saturday January 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 4th...


----------



## slamwatch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Pretty early this morning...





O2AFAC67 said:


> Pretty early this morning...


This is a really good shot. Do you rake these? Or do you just get them from the web


----------



## O2AFAC67

slamwatch said:


> This is a really good shot. Do you rake these? Or do you just get them from the web


Do I "rake these"? What in the hell are you talking about? And exactly what do you mean when you ask "do you just get them from the web?" ?? Do you mean "nick" or steal my pics? Of course I do. I steal them from myself because I've been shooting watch pics and posting them on this forum which I moderate for about 18 years now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 5th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday January 5th...


Beautiful kit, Ron. I like the "old school" Emergency and the yellow faces really pop.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Randy. That kit actually belongs to Davey Vermaak who lives in the U.K. I just like the pic for wallpaper. My E was the coral dial on Pro II below...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. That kit actually belongs to Davey Vermaak who lives in the U.K. I just like the pic for wallpaper. My E was the coral dial on Pro II below...


That's a great color as well for the Emergency. Very nice!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 6th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday January 6th...


Sweet combo there, Ron. You may have mentioned it in the past, but I can't seem to find the post. What is the story behind the UTC section connecting the module to the watch itself? I have never seen that anywhere else.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 7th...










Thanks, Randy. When the Evo was introduced in 2004 the interhorn lugs differed from earlier straight lug Chronomat cases by turning the lugs downward for aesthetics in the design. The initially provided 357A PIlot bracelet had end links which completely fill the space between the lugs, curve with the lugs and hug the case as well. The bracelet was 22mm tapering to 20mm at the clasp. Earlier UTC modules for other 22mm pieces tapered from 19mm to 18mm at the clasp. When the A70177 UTC module was designed, the case interhorn width was increased to 20mm with no taper on the south side of the 359A Pilot bracelet and a north side identical to the non-UTC specific 357A bracelet, i.e., tapering from 22 to 20mm after "filling" the interhorn space with its north side case end link. A perfect solution IMO to retain the newer 20mm bracelet width as opposed to earlier 18mm bracelet width as exemplified by the faceted 353A UTC specific Pilot bracelet kitted with my A70174 module for my Crosswind. (I also kit it with the B-1 at times because the "74" module is specified for both watches.) As an aside, the Evo's A70177 module/UTC end link and corresponding 359A bracelet were only produced for a little over a year between 2006 and 2007. When I bought my kit in 2007 there were no slate dial "77's" in the world to match my Evo's dial. Feldmar in L.A. sent their one black dial "77" to Grenchen where the dial was replaced with the slate dial you see above from Grenchen's "spare" repair cache. That cache had three dials only in stock, two black and my slate dial. I've bored you with this long winded answer to your query in order to illustrate the IMO extreme rarity of the "77" especially as I have it kitted with a factory diamond bezel Evo. I honestly surmise that kit may be the only one in existence and to my knowledge, it is. Every now and then I consider selling it and I may do that sometime this year for personal reasons having nothing to do with how beautiful it is, at least in my view... 
Best,
Ron

PS. Bette asked me for the time earlier today and I replied with information on how to build the clock. In detail... ?


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> PS. Bette asked me for the time earlier today and I replied with information on how to build the clock. In detail... 😉


It's pretty much the same with me and my wife, Kim. My first clue is her initial response... Of course after nearly 25 years of marriage and being a man, I have learned to ignore her lack of interest and drone on with my extremely detailed description to her basic request.


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday January 7th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Randy. When the Evo was introduced in 2004 the interhorn lugs differed from earlier straight lug Chronomat cases by turning the lugs downward for aesthetics in the design. The initially provided 357A PIlot bracelet had end links which completely fill the space between the lugs, curve with the lugs and hug the case as well. The bracelet was 22mm tapering to 20mm at the clasp. Earlier UTC modules for other 22mm pieces tapered from 19mm to 18mm at the clasp. When the A70177 UTC module was designed, the case interhorn width was increased to 20mm with no taper on the south side of the 359A Pilot bracelet and a north side identical to the non-UTC specific 357A bracelet, i.e., tapering from 22 to 20mm after "filling" the interhorn space with its north side case end link. A perfect solution IMO to retain the newer 20mm bracelet width as opposed to earlier 18mm bracelet width as exemplified by the faceted 353A UTC specific Pilot bracelet kitted with my A70174 module for my Crosswind. (I also kit it with the B-1 at times because the "74" module is specified for both watches.) As an aside, the Evo's A70177 module/UTC end link and corresponding 359A bracelet were only produced for a little over a year between 2006 and 2007. When I bought my kit in 2007 there were no slate dial "77's" in the world to match my Evo's dial. Feldmar in L.A. sent their one black dial "77" to Grenchen where the dial was replaced with the slate dial you see above from Grenchen's "spare" repair cache. That cache had three dials only in stock, two black and my slate dial. I've bored you with this long winded answer to your query in order to illustrate the IMO extreme rarity of the "77" especially as I have it kitted with a factory diamond bezel Evo. I honestly surmise that kit may be the only one in existence and to my knowledge, it is. Every now and then I consider selling it and I may do that sometime this year for personal reasons having nothing to do with how beautiful it is, at least in my view...
> Best,
> Ron


That's an amazing story, Ron. Sounds like something to keep in the family for generations, rather than selling it. But you have your reasons, of course. Let me know if you do opt to sell it. I could give it a good home!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Saturday January 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 12th. I remain confused... 😕

PS. Yep. Blue steel subdial hands and *par epargne* dial.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Only three minutes into Friday January 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 16th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday January 16th...


Very nice layout, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 17th...

One of our original forum members, Davey Vermaak from the U.K., donated this piece as a prize for a WUS photo contest about twelve years ago IIRC. I was fortunate to have won the contest and later gave the watch kit to my granddaughter to gift to her dad on his birthday. Took the opportunity for a photo shoot first of course...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday January 17th...
> 
> One of our original forum members, Davey Vermaak from the U.K., donated this piece as a prize for a WUS photo contest about twelve years ago IIRC. I was fortunate to have won the contest and later gave the watch kit to my granddaughter to gift to her dad on his birthday. Took the opportunity for a photo shoot first of course...


What a great prize and then subsequent gift, Ron! Beautiful shot too. What was the prize winning photo?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> What a great prize and then subsequent gift, Ron! Beautiful shot too. What was the prize winning photo?


Honestly, Randy. I really don't remember what pic did it. I won another two watches in photo contests within a year or two of that one and I don't remember what the watch prize was nor the photographs taken. I'm telling you, with age I really am becoming more and more afflicted by the CRS syndrome.... 😕 The other two were just inexpensive quartz beaters and I gave both away, one of them to my granddaughter again for the same reason as theTorgeon, a birthday gift for her dad. I do like the way that Torgeon pic turned out. I posed it with some kind of wacky native American belt belonging to my late wife. If I thought I stll had that belt I would use it for "picture fodder" again. I think it probably went to my daughter but I don't know for sure...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 20th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday January 20th...


Great shot, Ron. Gorgeous movement, there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 25th...










Edit: To illustrate how a PC desktop wallpaper can truly make your work/study environment "pop"...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Friday January 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early January 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 31st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 1st...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 1st...


Very nice!


----------



## Z06Biker

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 1st...


LOVING THIS.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 5th. My daughter's 48th birthday. Her B-Class below...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 8th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 8th...


Love the BONE! Thanks for sharing, Ron.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 10th, my Grandaughter's 18th birthday. Her 2nd Breitling, both Callistino's, gifted years ago... ?‍❤‍?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Thursday February 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 14th, Valentine's Day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later on the 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still later Feb 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

One more from the archives...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 15th, a redux of one of my favorites, ETA 2892-2 Flyback Cosmonaute with Dubois Depraz chronograph module...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 15th, a redux of one of my favorites, ETA 2892-2 Flyback Cosmonaute with Dubois Depraz chronograph module...
> 
> View attachment 15713113


Beautiful Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 18th, a quick post while we have power back on for now... 🙄


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 21st. Bette's 73rd birthday so a shot of her "fashion" watch she had long before we met back in 2014.


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1, buffalo bund and a gifted WUS money clip on Monday February 22nd...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> B-1, buffalo bund and a gifted WUS money clip on Monday February 22nd...
> 
> View attachment 15726294


WUS Money Clip. Perks for the Admin role? Dayum... It's good to be the king!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> WUS Money Clip. Perks for the Admin role? Dayum... It's good to be the king!


Hi, Randy, King of the looney bin I think...  The clip was a Christmas gift from admin a few years ago. I've never used it and it will go with my next watch sale...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 23rd, Windrider Callisto I gifted to my sister around 2003-2004 IIRC. She literally wears it 24/7 which probably helps explain her flip phone as a photo prop...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday February 23rd, Windrider Callisto I gifted to my sister around 2003-2004 IIRC. She literally wears it 24/7 which probably helps explain her flip phone as a photo prop...
> 
> View attachment 15727819


Beautiful, Ron. I was trying to steer my wife towards one like that with an OEM diamond bezel.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Beautiful, Ron. I was trying to steer my wife towards one like that with an OEM diamond bezel.
> 
> Randy


HI, Randy. Here is my late wife's two tone Callisto just like Sis' except it does have the OEM diamond bezel...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> HI, Randy. Here is my late wife's two tone Callisto just like Sis' except it does have the OEM diamond bezel...


Gorgeous, Ron. Gonna go rub this in Kim's face now!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 24th, a "digital" archive shot for camel croco Randy...


----------



## rsittner

rsittner said:


> Gorgeous, Ron. Gonna go rub this in Kim's face now!


Face rub complete. Now she wants one of these too! However, she's not willing to replace her Roller with the Callisto. "Why not have both?", she says. "You have many watches", she says.

Good Lord, I have created a monster!

Anyone need a kidney? I may have to sell one...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Thursday February 25th...










Edit: Even though the actual red shade on VF-111 F-4B aircraft was a bright "insignia" red, the photographs in that particular book I used (author Tony Holmes) for the shot yesterday are somewhat subdued in color, I suspect partially due to the age (30 yrs) of the book. I was flipping through the book and noticed the color anomoly and realized it was close to the reddish brown of my Spanish leather strap. A few minutes later, I had the pic and I'm satisfied with the result...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 26th, my first Breitling gifted to me in March 1990 by my late wife...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 27th, my second Breitling, Old Navitimer II...


----------



## elchuckee77

A beauty.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

elchuckee77 said:


> A beauty.
> View attachment 15736079
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Indeed!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 1st. Some of us are old enough to recognize this prop...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday March 5th...


----------



## Watchout63




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 15749449


What an experience, Ron! I know you flew formations in the O2A, but this had to have been a thrill even as a back-seater!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 9th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday March 9th...
> 
> View attachment 15755777


Double slide rule! Nice old-school style, Ron. My dad was cement contractor and used a slide rule to calculate various requirements on the job site - like the number of yards of "mud" that would be needed for a particular pour. I learned how to use it from him. My first science teacher in HS taught us how to use the slide rule for calculations. This was just as Texas Instruments was rolling out their handheld calculator. Those skills transferred well to the use of the E6B "whiz wheel" when I started my private pilot's course work.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Randy IIRC the first hand held I had was an HP35? Hewlett Packard This site shows it came out in 1972 but I thought I had one before that. 😕 My memory has become smaller than whatever that first TI or HP held inside... 🙄 My dad taught me to use the good old slip stick when I was in high school also. It always fascinated me that the really good ones like the one above are made from bamboo!... 

PS: I can't see well enough any more to fly let alone use a slide rule whether on a watch or whiz wheel. Just a fond memory now...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Speaking of CPU-26 whiz wheels and slide rule detail, Wednesday March 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 11th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday March 11th...
> 
> View attachment 15759449


The IFF is definitely squawking "FRIEND"


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday March 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday March 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 14th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday March 14th...
> 
> View attachment 15765490


Beautiful one there, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 15th. The Ides of March...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 16th. The Twin Granddaughter's 2nd birthday. Cellcam pic ten days ago... 😘


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday March 16th. The Twin Granddaughter's 2nd birthday. Cellcam pic ten days ago... 😘
> 
> View attachment 15769195


Too cute, Ron! Thanks for sharing!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday March 16th. The Twin Granddaughter's 2nd birthday. Cellcam pic ten days ago... 😘
> 
> View attachment 15769195


Forgot to ask... where are their Breitlings?

Those two cuties need some nice wrist wrappers from Paw Paw!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Forgot to ask... where are their Breitlings?
> 
> Those two cuties need some nice wrist wrappers from Paw Paw!


Well, these two used to belong to my now 18 year old granddaughter but they're long gone now. Would have been nice to have been able to gift those Callie's to the Twins on their 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A leprechaun with his pot of gold on Wednesday the 17th, St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, these two used to belong to my now 18 year old granddaughter but they're long gone now. Would have been nice to have been able to gift those Callie's to the Twins on their 16th...


I'm sure those Callie's are missed. The twins have few more years until sweet-16. Who knows...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday March 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday March 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 31st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday April 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday, April 4th... Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday April 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 19th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday April 19th...
> 
> View attachment 15835267


Great pairing there, Ron! Love the Mixmaster cuff links! Are those custom made? I have three sets of plane cufflinks (Harrier, Concorde & Mentor), but I don't recall ever seeing the C-337 before.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

And per our telcon today... 


















Yes, they are original mid to late sixties commisioned by Cessna and perhaps gifted to a new Super Skymaster owner. Don't know how many were made but as we discussed today, I have NEVER seen another pair anywhere. For all I know they were bespoke for a Cessna VIP or designer. I snagged them on Ebay from an estate sale seller just as I did when I fortunately acquired my scale Wright Cyclone radials sterling silver cufflinks made in the mid 1940's by Hickock illustrated below...



















BTW, with improved vision (left eye anyway) now, I noticed earlier the B-1 bezel notches reflected by the top of the wing on the 337 cufflink in the PC Wallpaper pic. Never saw that before and I love it.  
Best,
Ron


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> And per our telcon today...
> View attachment 15836262
> 
> 
> View attachment 15836263
> 
> 
> Yes, they are original mid to late sixties commisioned by Cessna and perhaps gifted to a new Super Skymaster owner. Don't know how many were made but as we discussed today, I have NEVER seen another pair anywhere. For all I know they were bespoke for a Cessna VIP or designer. I snagged them on Ebay from an estate sale seller just as I did when I fortunately acquired my scale Wright Cyclone radials sterling silver cufflinks made in the mid 1940's by Hickock illustrated below...
> 
> View attachment 15836286
> 
> 
> View attachment 15836288
> 
> 
> BTW, with improved vision (right eye anyway) now, I noticed earlier the B-1 bezel notches reflected by the top of the wing on the 337 cufflink in the PC Wallpaper pic. Never saw that before and I love it.
> Best,
> Ron


I was looking at that during our call. Really polished surface on that 337's wing!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday April 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesdday April 21st...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesdday April 21st...
> 
> View attachment 15838639


Ron - I don't recall UNO needing a timer, let alone a COSC-certified chronograph. However, - I admire your "be prepared" attitude, keeping the BONE at the ready, "just in case".

Well done!

Randy


----------



## vmgotit

Awesome Watches! Excellent pictures! Great job! Vance.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Bu


O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday March 19th...
> 
> View attachment 15775428


Great pics. Thanks


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday April 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 28. Certainly one of my all time favorite PC wallpaper shots. Not necessary to belong to a "squad" to understand the relationship to history and aviation this watch represents...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday April 28. Certainly one of my all time favorite PC wallpaper shots. Not necessary to belong to a "squad" to understand the relationship to history and aviation this watch represents...
> 
> View attachment 15852822


+1 from another member of the "Old Pilot's Squad"!

Love the wallpaper, Ron!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

VERY early Sunday morning May 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And earlier this Sunday afternoon May 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday May 5th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday May 5th...
> 
> View attachment 15865235


What - no Cinco de Mayo wallpaper, Ron???


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> What - no Cinco de Mayo wallpaper, Ron???


No, I guess it slipped my mind.  How about this one for Seis de Mayo?...


----------



## rsittner

That works, Ron! Who is the artist?

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> That works, Ron! Who is the artist?
> 
> Randy


Hi, Randy. The artist is Michael Obermeyer and it is from the U.S, National Archives.  
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Monday May 10th...

Edit: Hmmmmm.... Enlarged this one and noticed all hands are dead nuts on at 2009 hours and zero seconds. Also, I think the "blued" steel hands show up nicely in this one...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday May 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 18th...


----------



## locuswatch_collection

Amazing dial color

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

I really enjoy these posts! Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Probably the best illustration of the blued steel chrono hands on the A12023.  Wednesday May 19th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Probably the best illustration of the blued steel chrono hands on the A12023.  Wednesday May 19th...
> 
> View attachment 15891091


Black and Blue - Gorgeous!

Very nice desktop image, Ron.


----------



## vmgotit

The blue sub dial hands do add a nice touch to an already great looking Breitling! Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67

vmgotit said:


> The blue sub dial hands do add a nice touch to an already great looking Breitling! Vance.


Thanks, Vance.  If you right click on the pic and "open image in new tab" and then click on the pic (+) in the new tab you can enlarge it to view the blued steel very nicely...  
Best,
Ron

Edit: In some of those older pics of the watch the blue doesn't stand out as distinctly as it does in this photo. The hands in those pics often appear black until you enlarge the pic and view the contrast.  Examples...


















































































I'll stop now. Viewers are no doubt tired of seeing that busy bee by now...


----------



## vmgotit

O2AFAC67,
Outstanding! Vance.


----------



## rsittner

I can never tire of the Cossie, Ron! Keep 'em coming!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday May 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 21st...


----------



## vmgotit

The watches are great and I like the patches too! I look forward to your post in this thread each day! Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Even better than Wednesday May 19th wallpaper to illustrate Schneider's beautiful "blued steel" chrono subdial hands is this archived crop shot of my very first Breitling. Anniversary gifted to me in March 1990 by my late wife, it is a silver dial "bi-colour" Old Navitimer model 81610 which was also the first to be designated with the "new" model number system as a B13019. It originally came with the 17 jewel version of the V7750 caliber B13 which Breitling replaced with the later 25 jewel version in 1998. Here it is serving as PC "wallpaper" for Saturday, May 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 31st...


----------



## rsittner

Very nice, Ron!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 1st...










Later in the day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 8th. NOT an eco-warrior millennial actor surfer bicycle squad...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday June 8th. NOT an eco-warrior millennial actor surfer bicycle squad...
> 
> View attachment 15928586


Great wallpaper, Ron! From that camera angle, it looks like the wing walker is standing on the wing of one plane and holding the gear of the other. Thus, keeping them in tight formation!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 11th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday June 11th...
> 
> View attachment 15934903


Ron - from that vantage point, it looks like your are yanking & banking to elude four SAMs that were locked on to your six! 

Great action shot from what must have been an amazing experience with the Breitling Jet Team! Have you posted anything on that day? I would love to go back and read through all that was involved.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Ron - from that vantage point, it looks like your are yanking & banking to elude four SAMs that were locked on to your six!
> 
> Great action shot from what must have been an amazing experience with the Breitling Jet Team! Have you posted anything on that day? I would love to go back and read through all that was involved.
> 
> Randy


Hi, Randy. Thanks.  I found a couple of old posts from back then. Still looking for the complete write-up...  








Betcha' can't guess what I'll be doing...


Beyond cool. Just outstanding. So glad it happened for you Ron. Enjoy your trip to New England. Its especially nice around here this time of year.:)




www.watchuseek.com













Thinking about coming out of retirement, maybe embarking...


Spraying for mosquitoes over the Clear Lake/NASA Bay area... ;-):-d Best, Ron




www.watchuseek.com













I C U 2...


;-):-d Best, Ron




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 12th...


----------



## citjet

I may have another SOC on the way. Haven't pulled the trigger yet but if I do I want to recreate this shot I took years ago with some improvements

Breitling Super Ocean Chronograph by Dan Kuttel, on Flickr


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. Thanks.  I found a couple of old posts from back then. Still looking for the complete write-up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha' can't guess what I'll be doing...
> 
> 
> Beyond cool. Just outstanding. So glad it happened for you Ron. Enjoy your trip to New England. Its especially nice around here this time of year.:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about coming out of retirement, maybe embarking...
> 
> 
> Spraying for mosquitoes over the Clear Lake/NASA Bay area... ;-):-d Best, Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I C U 2...
> 
> 
> ;-):-d Best, Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


SPECTACULAR! What a glorious day, Ron! Thanks for the great video and photos.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Oops. Had this one up yesterday which was Monday June 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 16th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday June 16th...
> 
> View attachment 15943982


Looks like the lead has deployed the MixMaster's air break there!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday, June nineteenth...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 22nd...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday June 22nd...
> 
> View attachment 15955424


Great shot, Ron! I don't recall seeing the O-2 at that angle before. Are the transparent panels above the cockpit standard issue for the Deuce or were they added to specific units?

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Great shot, Ron! I don't recall seeing the O-2 at that angle before. Are the transparent panels above the cockpit standard issue for the Deuce or were they added to specific units?
> 
> Randy


Hi, Randy. Specific to the O-2A. In addition, the right hand door and lower right ront cockpit have additional clear panels. The second batch of O-2A's built for fiscal year 68 also had the left pilot's side window bulged and extended upwards almost a foot for even better visibility than the 67 models... 

Edit: At the bottom of the linked page is a comparison for you... O-2 Skymaster

A 67' model (like mine) from the top...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. Specific to the O-2A. In addition, the right hand door and lower right ront cockpit have additional clear panels. The second batch of O-2A's built for fiscal year 68 also had the left pilot's side window bulged and extended upwards almost a foot for even better visibility than the 67 models...
> 
> Edit: At the bottom of the linked page is a comparison for you... O-2 Skymaster
> 
> A 67' model (like mine) from the top...
> 
> View attachment 15955755


Great info, Ron. Thanks! Back in the early '90s, the shop that maintained my Cherokee at CMA (Camarillo, CA) was modifying a batch of Cessna 182s with a similar window arrangement for an "undisclosed client". The right-hand door was removed and replaced with a clear one and they added a window aft of the door almost to the trailing edge of the wing along with a "bulbous" window extension on the pilot's side.

Oh, and they were all painted in a light shade of blue, so the whole see and avoid concept from the CFRs was shot to hell!

Not sure who the "big brother" was, but they were getting prepped for some watching!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Great info, Ron. Thanks! Back in the early '90s, the shop that maintained my Cherokee at CMA (Camarillo, CA) was modifying a batch of Cessna 182s with a similar window arrangement for an "undisclosed client". The right-hand door was removed and replaced with a clear one and they added a window aft of the door almost to the trailing edge of the wing along with a "bulbous" window extension on the pilot's side.
> 
> Oh, and they were all painted in a light shade of blue, so the whole see and avoid concept from the CFRs was shot to hell!
> 
> Not sure who the "big brother" was, but they were getting prepped for some watching!
> 
> Randy


Probably AirScan out of Florida. Here is one of their many suck and blows...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 27th. What's wrong with this picture?...


----------



## citjet

No spinner on the hub?


----------



## rsittner

citjet said:


> No spinner on the hub?


I concur. Good eye, citjet!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nope. None of the original 501 O-2A's were equipped with spinners when they came off the assembly line. The minor speed performance improvement with a front spinner wasn't as important to the aircraft's mission as the time and effort saved during field maintenance. Spinners had to be removed for access to the nose cowling bowl removal fasteners. Fun fact. The cylinder baffling configuration, air flow and part numbers were different with no spinner installed. When subsequent users (ex: USN) acquired O-2A's and installed spinners, the different baffling was also installed. The exigencies and urgency of field maintenance wasn't as important for these users. 

The issue with the photo is the aircraft is on takeoff roll and about to lift off from the runway. The gear doors are open meaning the pilot has initiated gear retraction with the gear handle. The doors are normally open only during extension and retraction. When the "squat switch" on the nose gear strut actuates on lift off due to the weight coming off and the oleo extending, the gear will immediately begin to retract. IOW, this ain't how it's supposed to look at this point in the proceedings.  I can only surmise this is the bravest O-2 pilot in the world performing a high performance display take off or else something is broke...  Readers are welcome to chime in with their own opinions and theories...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Nope. None of the original 501 O-2A's were equipped with spinners when they came off the assembly line. The minor speed performance improvement with a front spinner wasn't as important to the aircraft's mission as the time and effort saved during field maintenance. Spinners had to be removed for access to the nose cowling bowl removal fasteners. Fun fact. The cylinder baffling configuration, air flow and part numbers were different with no spinner installed. When subsequent users (ex: USN) acquired O-2A's and installed spinners, the different baffling was also installed. The exigencies and urgency of field maintenance wasn't as important for these users.
> 
> The issue with the photo is the aircraft is on takeoff roll and about to lift off from the runway. The gear doors are open meaning the pilot has initiated gear retraction with the gear handle. The doors are normally open only during extension and retraction. When the "squat switch" on the nose gear strut actuates on lift off due to the weight coming off and the oleo extending, the gear will immediately begin to retract. IOW, this ain't how it's supposed to look at this point in the proceedings.  I can only surmise this is the bravest O-2 pilot in the world performing a high performance display take off or else something is broke...  Readers are welcome to chime in with their own opinions and theories...


Didn't even see that. Very interesting, Ron! Certainly not SOP for this phase of the takeoff roll. It may start the retraction process immediately after the squat switch activates, but there will be few options but a belly slide if an engine goes offline at the same time.

Thanks for taking us to school.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 2nd...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday July 2nd...
> 
> View attachment 15973870


The Cessna gear retraction system is so funky to watch in motion. Great shot there just before everything get tucked away!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 3rd...


----------



## citjet

Sorry for my late reply as work keeps me exhausted during the week. I was wondering about the gear doors but went with the spinner instead. I love fun facts and quizzical photos like that.


----------



## O2AFAC67

citjet said:


> Sorry for my late reply as work keeps me exhausted during the week. I was wondering about the gear doors but went with the spinner instead. I love fun facts and quizzical photos like that.


Glad you enjoyed it. That pic and some others here in the thread are nicked from the web but most are mine from the archives.  Couple of missing items from the O-2A in the pic above. The CA-505 gunsight and the two belly skids common to the O-2 only. I can only surmise the skids were removed during restoration for some unknown reason and the gunsight for better pilot visability or perhaps a sale to another owner?... Below is the box art from the Roden 1/32nd scale model of my O-2A illustrating the skids fairly well. I'll try to find another belly shot somewhere and post for better clarification...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Afternoon wallpaper Saturday July 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 5th...












citjet said:


> Sorry for my late reply as work keeps me exhausted during the week. I was wondering about the gear doors but went with the spinner instead. I love fun facts and quizzical photos like that.


 And here is an "enlightened" snatch from today's wallpaper to hopefully better illustrate the skids added to all O-2A's (M337B is the actual Cessna model number of the aircraft) as I mentioned earlier...


----------



## rsittner

Ron - what was the intended function for the skids? Was it solely for belly protection during a gear-up landing or for something else - like a beer can magazine to keep the Admiral’s suds at the best drinking temperature?

And while this last bit sounds odd, it was not uncommon in the South Pacific and Asian theaters for the empty pods and compartments of aircraft to be filled with beer and taken aloft during “training” sorties.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Exactly correct, Randy. The damage exacted by a wheels up landing would certainly be much worse without the hardened skids. Even if the aircraft were damaged enough to write it off, some spare parts for surviving aircraft would hopefully be undamaged and usable. Same goes for the aircrews... 

Below is a nicked pic I use for PC Wallpaper quite often and you can easily make out the shape of the skids on this one...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday July 7th...

Note that this ship is actually one of the 31 "B" models produced by Cessna in 1967 and it also has the skids on the belly. The O-2B's were standard 337's off the assembly line modified with military avionics and a psychological warfare system. The system was comprised of a Sony tape deck playing propoganda speech and music via a very large audio amplifier and speaker mounted on the right side cargo door. Additionally, a chute mounted below the copilot's seat was used to dispense and scatter propoganda leaflets over the Vietnamese populace. The nickname given to these specialized aircraft was "BS Bomber" which makes perfect sense when you think about it.  You can enlarge the photo to view better detail of the skids...


----------



## rsittner

Very cool, Ron! Thanks for the very detailed photo. Love the BS Bomber moniker. The O-2B was one of several that fulfilled this unique role.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 8th...










This taxiing 337 has the STC for main gear large door removal implemented and the pilot has either pumped his other gear doors open or else has two hydraulic actuator issues. When weight is on the wheels at rest and main power is turned on the doors can be opened by pumping the emergency gear lever. Inspection access to the wheel wells is thus allowed when needed. Below are a couple of stock shots of the Red Bull 337 which also has the STC'ed kit. The mod helps lighten the aircraft by removal of the large gear door actuator system and improves climb perfomance during gear retraction by not having the drag inducing main gear "barn doors" open for the retraction sequence...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday July 8th...
> 
> View attachment 15985828
> 
> 
> This taxiing 337 has the STC for main gear large door removal implemented and the pilot has either pumped his other gear doors open or else has two hydraulic actuator issues. When weight is on the wheels at rest and main power is turned on the doors can be opened by pumping the emergency gear lever. Inspection access to the wheel wells is thus allowed when needed. Below are a couple of stock shots of the Red Bull 337 which also has the STC'ed kit. The mod helps lighten the aircraft by removal of the large gear door actuator system and improves climb perfomance during gear retraction by not having the drag inducing main gear "barn doors" open for the retraction sequence...
> 
> View attachment 15985841
> View attachment 15985843


The Red Bull 337 had 3-bladed props as well. Not too many of those around...

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> The Red Bull 337 had 3-bladed props as well. Not too many of those around...
> 
> Randy


Yes, and I think those three bladed props are actually carbon fibre IIRC.  Here's a short treatise on that ship with a nice slideshow image link as well...  Cessna 337 Skymaster "Push Pull"


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 9th...


----------



## citjet

In wartime conditions you can definitely understand the need for those skids for a gear up landing. 

Quick story. Years ago I helped recover a P-210 off the runway after it landed with a partially deployed landing gear. Two were down and the right side was just trailing in the wind. Poor guy, as that was an expensive ordeal.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 10th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday July 10th...
> 
> View attachment 15989883


Looks very menacing in that black paint.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 11th...


















Edit: Hey, Bram. Open the bottom pic in a new window and make it large. Even though I havn't flown in this bird for more than twenty years, Mike still flies shows with it and notice whose name still adorns the co-pilot door...  Also, check the nose art and nickname from the Looney Tunes (how perfectly appropriate) Tazmanian devil character...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 12th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday July 12th...
> View attachment 15993467
> 
> View attachment 15993480


Ahhh... The Electric Eel! Great to see the 337 platform still has the chops to move aviation technology to the next level!

Thanks, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 20th. 52nd anniversary of the first moon landing...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday July 20th. 52nd anniversary of the first moon landing...
> View attachment 16009959


Ron - 52 years is a LONG time to be sure, but I don't recall the longhorn as being part of the Apollo program? Did I miss something?

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Ron - 52 years is a LONG time to be sure, but I don't recall the longhorn as being part of the Apollo program? Did I miss something?
> 
> Randy


Of course not.  Thought you might enjoy seeing one of my sister's neighbors over in Blanco. This guy will come up to the fence anytime you stop by. I've always enjoyed his cowntenance... 

And for today, Wednesday July 21st...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Of course not.  Thought you might enjoy seeing one of my sister's neighbors over in Blanco. This guy will come up to the fence anytime you stop by. I've always enjoyed his cowntenance...


With horns like that, it's a good thing that he does have a good "cowtenance"! He would be devastating in the proverbial china shop!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 23rd...


----------



## Brent L. Miller

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday July 23rd...
> View attachment 16015629


Love this shot.


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday July 23rd...
> View attachment 16015629


With the eyes of that P-40 looking menacingly downward and that wide open maw, it looks like that P-40 is about to devour your Eldorado, Ron!

Great photo!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 26th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday July 26th...
> View attachment 16021501


Such a baller, Ron. Got your Eldorado parked next to your jet! Way to roll, my friend!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Such a baller, Ron. Got your Eldorado parked next to your jet! Way to roll, my friend!
> 
> Randy


Oh Randy, that's not mine. Here* it* is...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh Randy, that's not mine. Here* it* is...
> View attachment 16022485
> 
> View attachment 16022486


Still a great picture even if it wasn't your jet!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 27th. I miss Schneider...


----------



## rsittner

Love...Love...LOVE... the Connie! The "Star of Switzerland" (HB-RSC) looks a far sight better in that photo than when it was at Camarillo airport. What a transformation...









I do so miss the Schneider era as well!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday July 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 30th. Facetnating...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 31st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday August 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 12th...


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday August 14th...


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 15th... "Esteemed guest on the panel" is one of the simplest shots I've ever taken but it is one of my all time favorites for that very reason. 










Edit: In real life...


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Dual monitors. This is what lies behind the numerous tabs of pipes and watches, two of my more expensive vices.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 16th. Another all time fave for simplicity...


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 17th. Still my favorite Navitimer 12 hr piece. 1994 vintage Old Nav II with rare small non "cut off" Arabics...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Cleared in hot..."* Wednesday August 18th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> *"Cleared in hot..."* Wednesday August 18th...
> View attachment 16065936


Very cool, Ron!

My Piper Cherokee didn't have an Armament section in the POH...

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 23rd...


----------



## citjet

My two contributions from yesterday. Life has been busy and wish I could do more to participate.


----------



## O2AFAC67

OMG Daniel! I loved it so much I "borrowed" the top photo for the afternoon hopefully with your permission?...
Best,
Ron


----------



## citjet

I think that's fine Ron. Thanks for the compliment! Im glad I have a virtually water proof camera to get those shots in the pouring rain.


----------



## rsittner

citjet said:


> My two contributions from yesterday. Life has been busy and wish I could do more to participate.


Oh that blue and gold Chronomat. Love...Love...LOVE... it, Daniel! And a great photo to boot.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 25th...


----------



## Brent L. Miller

rsittner said:


> Oh that blue and gold Chronomat. Love...Love...LOVE... it, Daniel! And a great photo to boot.
> 
> Randy


You aren't kidding Randy. A customer walked in about two weeks ago with this model on and I would have bought off his wrist if he was willing. These older models look fantastic!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday August 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 30th...


----------



## nicosuave1

a golden crosswind


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 31st. Just trying to find my way home...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 5th...









Hmmmmm... since today is the 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday, September 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday morning September 8th...









And obviously this afternoon the PC wallpaper will magically flip to this...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 9th...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Thursday, September 9th


----------



## rsittner

Friday, September 10th


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Another for Thursday, September 9th
> View attachment 16110658


Now THAT is easily one of the most unique and very best shots of the mighty "E" (rev 2.0 of course) I have ever seen. In fact, that pic pretty much says it all when it comes to "instruments For Professionals".  The pose, perspective, detail of functionality, *everything* about that pic is simply fantastic!  More, please...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Friday, September 10th
> View attachment 16112770


Great wallpaper!  As with the Connie and a few other iconic aircraft, the graceful but sinister lines of the mustang simply mesmerize anyone with the slightest interest in aviation. Beautiful!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 10th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Great wallpaper!  As with the Connie and a few other iconic aircraft, the graceful but sinister lines of the mustang simply mesmerize anyone with the slightest interest in aviation. Beautiful!


So true, Ron! One of those other iconic aircraft is the F4U Corsair.

The ask - fit the biggest engine and prop combination available at the time to a fighter airframe.
The engineering answer - bend the wings!
The result - FAN-TAS-TIC!

Presenting... The Ensign Eliminator!


















Randy


----------



## brash47

rsittner said:


> So true, Ron! One of those other iconic aircraft is the F4U Corsair.
> 
> The ask - fit the biggest engine and prop combination available at the time to a fighter airframe.
> The engineering answer - bend the wings!
> The result - FAN-TAS-TIC!
> 
> Presenting... The Ensign Eliminator!
> View attachment 16113040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16113053
> 
> 
> Randy


When I was growing up, I couldn't buy enough Revell Corsair models. It has always been the coolest aircraft the US ever made.

I dreamed of being Pappy Boyington lol!

Thanks for the pics and memories it brought up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> So true, Ron! One of those other iconic aircraft is the F4U Corsair.
> 
> The ask - fit the biggest engine and prop combination available at the time to a fighter airframe.
> The engineering answer - bend the wings!
> The result - FAN-TAS-TIC!
> 
> Presenting... The Ensign Eliminator!
> View attachment 16113040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16113053
> 
> 
> Randy


A-firm!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 11th...


----------



## rsittner

Another one for Saturday 11-September...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 12th...


----------



## rsittner

Also Saturday 12-September...


----------



## O2AFAC67

VERY early Monday September 13th. Note the warning for tropical storm Nicholas bottom right... 😳









Later in the morning September 13th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> VERY early Monday September 13th. Note the warning for tropical storm Nicholas bottom right... 😳
> View attachment 16117972
> 
> 
> Later in the morning September 13th...
> View attachment 16118255


Nicholas is nothing you Texans can't handle! Give him hell, Ron! But God be with you all, just in case...

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Another Monday morning wallpaper...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 14th...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Tuesday...









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 15th...


----------



## rsittner

And another for 15-September...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 16th...


----------



## rsittner

And another for Thursday, 16-September...









Randy


----------



## vmgotit

Amazing as always! Vance.


----------



## rsittner

Friday, 17-September









My only change... a pair of Breitling wings in place of the "B".

Have a great weekend everyone!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 17th... 









A little later today on the 17th...








This watch was my late wife's favorite Breitling. In the first wallpaper it is kitted with an OEM black lizard strap but she rarely wore it on anything other than its Pilot bracelet which was her preference by far...








The watch is a Windrider series model A77346 "Callisto" in all 316L stainless steel, 34.4mm diameter, MOP diamond dial and diamond bezel, all Top Wesseltons. The A77 "Superquartz" caliber on this piece typically gained or lost around 5 sec/yr and the watch was on her wrist almost 24/7. In my view, arguably the best all around Ladie's wristwatch Breitling ever produced. She also owned the two tone B77346 on two tone Pilot bracelet and my sister still own's her B77346 also wearing it every day. Gotta love the Schneider era for fantastic Ladie's pieces IMHO...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday September 17th...
> View attachment 16125705
> 
> 
> A little later today on the 17th...
> View attachment 16125850
> 
> This watch was my late wife's favorite Breitling. In the first wallpaper it is kitted with an OEM black lizard strap but she rarely wore it on anything other than its Pilot bracelet which was her preference by far...
> View attachment 16125893
> 
> The watch is a Windrider series model A77346 "Callisto" in all 316L stainless steel, 34.4mm diameter, MOP diamond dial and diamond bezel, all Top Wesseltons. The A77 "Superquartz" caliber on this piece typically gained or lost around 5 sec/yr and the watch was on her wrist almost 24/7. In my view, arguably the best all around Ladie's wristwatch Breitling ever produced. She also owned the two tone B77346 on two tone Pilot bracelet and my sister still own's her B77346 also wearing it every day. Gotta love the Schneider era for fantastic Ladie's pieces IMHO...


Absolutely GORGEOUS watch, Ron! I tried to sway my wife to a two-tone B77346 with a diamond bezel, but she opted for the Roller. Every time she sees your posts of your Callisto, she wonders if another watch is in order!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS watch, Ron! I tried to sway my wife to a two-tone B77346 with a diamond bezel, but she opted for the Roller. Every time she sees your posts of your Callisto, she wonders if another watch is in order!
> 
> Randy


I unnerstand...  Every now and then I look for another B77346 for Bette because she really likes that piece. Unfortunately, no longer produced as you know and *rarely* on the pre-loved market.  Here's a shot of the B version for Kim to peruse...


----------



## vmgotit

Sure enjoy the Breitling Watches always pictured so well! Hope you keep posting more each day! Vance.


----------



## rsittner

Saturday, 18-September


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 19th...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Sunday, 19 September...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 20th...


----------



## rsittner

Another one for Monday, 20-September...









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 21st...








Later in the morning...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday September 21st...
> View attachment 16133312
> 
> Later in the morning...
> View attachment 16133427


Pretty cool loadout for the Mix-Master!

Ron - what are those pods on top of the fuselage just outboard of the rear engine air intake?


----------



## rsittner

Another one for Tuesday, 21-September...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Pretty cool loadout for the Mix-Master!
> Ron - what are those pods on top of the fuselage just outboard of the rear engine air intake?


Hi, Randy. The pods house Browning .303 machine guns. Here is a better view, a couple of operational views and a descriptive drawing of the ammunition cannister construction/mounting...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. The pods house Browning .303 machine guns. Here is a better view, a couple of operational views and a descriptive drawing of the ammunition cannister construction/mounting...
> View attachment 16134056
> 
> View attachment 16134057
> 
> View attachment 16134060
> 
> View attachment 16134061


Is this mod STC'd for the Cessna 172 as well? Could come in handy here in the skies above Los Angeles!

Randy


----------



## vmgotit

Not sure if this is the same round, but .303 British, is a favorite hunting round of mine. Easy to reload. Vance.


----------



## rsittner

vmgotit said:


> Not sure if this is the same round, but .303 British, is a favorite hunting round of mine. Easy to reload. Vance.


Vance,

I believe the Browning .303 is the same.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Is this mod STC'd for the Cessna 172 as well? Could come in handy here in the skies above Los Angeles!
> Randy


Handy, indeed!  Speaking of handy STC's, how about this rare mod rumored to have been crafted by Midas, a company well known for quiet engine operation?...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 22nd. Traditional first day of Autumn PC wallpaper... 








Swapping back and forth with the other side today...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Handy, indeed!  Speaking of handy STC's, how about this rare mod rumored to have been crafted by Midas, a company well known for quiet engine operation?...
> View attachment 16134812
> 
> View attachment 16134813


There's 3-bladed props and those exhaust ports and cowlings are interesting. You can even see discoloration in the rear prop from the exhaust. It's not a turbine conversion, is it?

Edited later in the day... looking at the picture of the 337 behind, I can see the cowl off and valve covers present on a 6-jug set-up. NOT a turbine. Interesting...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Wednesday, 22-September...









Randy


----------



## vmgotit

I really enjoy learning more about Breitling and some great Aviation history, in this thread. Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67

337's


rsittner said:


> There's 3-bladed props and those exhaust ports and cowlings are interesting. You can even see discoloration in the rear prop from the exhaust. It's not a turbine conversion, is it?


Well, the engines are turbo IO-360's rated at 225hp each. The 3 blade prop is a really nice STC popular on a lot of T337's and pressurized P337's. In the larger photo you can see the rear engine panel removed and the rear engine left exhaust manifold exposed. You can email Airscan and possibly garner some information about their mixmasters but possibly not garner anything...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 23rd...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Thursday 23-September...









And the plane that it pays homage to...









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Another for Thursday 23-September...
> View attachment 16137760
> 
> 
> And the plane that it pays homage to...
> View attachment 16137764
> 
> 
> Randy


Simply stunning. Both shots. Beautiful. Simply stunning...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Thursday September 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 24th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday September 24th...
> View attachment 16139218


 Ron - I did almost of my Private Pilot training in a Cessna 172, before I purchased my Piper Cherokee. I don't recall seeing M-16 storage points in the POH. 

It looks like they were secured with a padlock the image above. Hopefully, they would not be needed in a hurry!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Another for Friday, 24-September...









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Ron - I did almost of my Private Pilot training in a Cessna 172, before I purchased my Piper Cherokee. I don't recall seeing M-16 storage points in the POH.
> 
> It looks like they were secured with a padlock the image above. Hopefully, they would not be needed in a hurry!
> 
> Randy


The description for item #21 on the page is "Rifle Provisions". My partner who owned 594 has an AR-15 which he strapped in to those "provisions" before we departed for airshows. I don't recall if the provisions had any locking capability at all. I can only remember some kind of pinching snap mechanism and a strap. I agree with you in terms of real world expedited use being necessary at times and a lock certainly would'nt make sense in such a scenario. Here's a link regarding the piece itself...  AR15 vs M16 vs M4: What's the Difference?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 28th. Away from the desktop so posting my cellphone wallpaper this morning... 😉


----------



## rsittner

Another for Tuesday, 28-September...


----------



## rsittner

Wednesday, 29-September


----------



## rsittner

Thursday, 30-September


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*VERY* early Friday October 1st...


----------



## rsittner

Much later on Friday, 01-October...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 4th...


----------



## Brent L. Miller

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday October 2nd...
> View attachment 16154605


Pushing me closer to that proverbial ledge Ron! I've been looking at the older Chronomat models on the rouleaux bracelet myself! This model looks terrific.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brent L. Miller said:


> Pushing me closer to that proverbial ledge Ron! I've been looking at the older Chronomat models on the rouleaux bracelet myself! This model looks terrific.


Hi, Brad. That is a year 2002 slate dial Chronomat "GT" model A13350 which is 40.5 mm diameter on its original Rouleaux bracelet. Personally I much prefer the Pilot bracelet for comfort, build and appearance by a long shot over the bullet bracelets. Just my .02 worth of course... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 5th... A threepeat of one of my all time fave wallpapers.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 10th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday October 10th...
> View attachment 16170642


Who is this “Charlie” and why are you chasing him?😉

Just kidding, of course!

Have a great day, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 13th... Bette is making a grocery pickup list on the PC so for now, cellphone wallpaper will have to do. 😉








Later, my PC wallpaper for the day... Original art work for the Roden 1/32nd model of my O-2A.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 14th....








A cloudy day pic this afternoon mandates a wallpaper change...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Friday October 15th. Freshly shot this morning...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And a little later today on the 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 18th...








A little more red later in the day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Thursday October 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sadly, a non-existant PC wallpaper during the Kern era... 😕


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Friday October 29th... 








Still quite early Friday the 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still can't sleep.  Coffee time Friday October 29th... 😋


----------



## O2AFAC67

Almost lunchtime Friday October 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Set this cell phone wallpaper yesterday on my Samsung Galaxy X7 Edge...


----------



## O2AFAC67

One more day to *Spooky*...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 31st... Halloween 2021!!! 😱


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 11th, Veteran's Day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 13


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today is Sunday, November 14th. Seems impossible this happened 52 years ago on Friday, November 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 19th...


----------



## Mickey®

Got this idea somewhere recently.... 😬


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Monday November 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanksgiving Day, Thursday November 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Tuesday November 30th... 😉








And a few minutes later this morning...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Early Friday December 3rd...









Wide awake now and just having a bite to eat... 😋 








Still an hour left of Friday December 3rd. Might as well post this one shot this afternoon...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 5th...








Shot this morning especially for the 5th of December. 41 years ago today I attained my Commercial and CFI ratings...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 17th: *Makin' a list... Checkin' it twice...* 😉








Liked this one so much I made it my cellphone home screen for the holidays...


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 22nd...


----------



## citjet

Went for a walk in the back yard with my camera in tow


----------



## rsittner

citjet said:


> Went for a walk in the back yard with my camera in tow


LOVE the two-tone with the blue and gold dial! Simply gorgeous!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 28th. Breitling Wing Walkers Japan...









Local reaction later in the day...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday evening December 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*EARLY* Friday morning December 31st...  









Happy and safe New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Starting the new year of 2022 off with a Legacy Dual Core Processor !!!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Starting the new year of 2022 off with a Legacy Dual Core Processor !!!
> View attachment 16334900


Where do you plug in that 2nd core, Ron?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Where do you plug in that 2nd core, Ron?


Into one of the hundreds of thousands of sustainable renewable charging stations being built all across the country this year before November...


----------



## leonbeast

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmm...  Well, I'll try again today...


cool


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 2nd...


----------



## rsittner

Friday 07-January


----------



## ItnStln

rsittner said:


> Friday 07-January
> View attachment 16349788


I remember when that happened


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 11th...


----------



## rsittner

Tuesday 11-January


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 12th...









Rinse and repeat...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday January 12th...
> View attachment 16359521
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat...
> View attachment 16359522


You need to rotate those pictures, Ron. Or were you flying in Australia/New Zealand?


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> You need to rotate those pictures, Ron. Or were you flying in Australia/New Zealand?


Hi, Randy. I wish...  Actually, you can recognize Galveston Island looking to the right (south). Look *REALLY* close and you may see dolphins in the bay below or off the beach to the far right (my right also cuz upside down  ).


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 17th very early...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 17th coffee time...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 18th..








Later in the evening in pure Black and White...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 19th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday January 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nicked for a 2nd cup of coffee Saturday January 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 24th....


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 26th...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Nicked for a 2nd cup of coffee Saturday January 22nd...
> View attachment 16382843


That's a brilliant image. An aircraft with purpose. Does this aircraft usually have a spinner on the prop. I felt sure that they flew without one but I'm not entirely certain.


----------



## O2AFAC67

InitialAndPitch said:


> That's a brilliant image. An aircraft with purpose. Does this aircraft usually have a spinner on the prop. I felt sure that they flew without one but I'm not entirely certain.


The aircraft in that photo is a license manufactured (Reims in France) FTB-337G modified by the Royal Rhodesian Air Force for COIN work during the "Bush War" of the late 1970's. The type you are remembering is the O-2A flown by the USAF in Southeast Asia 1967-1970. The spinners were removed in theatre to facilitate faster maintenance turn-around times between COIN/FAC missions. Here is a link which may be of interest to you... 
Back in the day... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

FIRST thing Thursday morning January 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Second* thing Thursday morning January 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 28th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16396631
> 
> 
> Absolutely GORGEOUS, Ron!
> 
> Randy


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> The aircraft in that photo is a license manufactured (Reims in France) FTB-337G modified by the Royal Rhodesian Air Force for COIN work during the "Bush War" of the late 1970's. The type you are remembering is the O-2A flown by the USAF in Southeast Asia 1967-1970. The spinners were removed in theatre to facilitate faster maintenance turn-around times between COIN/FAC missions. Here is a link which may be of interest to you...
> Back in the day...
> Best,
> Ron


That makes good sense. The aircraft would have worked hard in Rhodesia. I think the Rhodesians might have operated Vampires (maybe). Not an aircraft that lends itself to rough bush strips I would have thought. Good link - thanks Ron.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 31st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 1st...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday February 1st...
> View attachment 16406426
> 
> 
> I remember Tailhook '91. I wasn't there either. No really. I wasn't there...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 2nd, VERY early...  








My sister's SuperQuartz "Callisto" from the Windrider series...


----------



## rsittner

Wednesday 02-February


----------



## rsittner

Another for TWO's Day (2:22 on 2/22/22)...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Another for TWO's Day (2:22 on 2/22/22)...
> View attachment 16410286


Omigosh that is a _*gorgeous*_ watch and IMHO it *DESERVES* an OEM black croco...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Omigosh that is a _*gorgeous*_ watch and IMHO it *DESERVES* an OEM black croco...


You are so right, Ron! I mean really... 18kt and rubber???


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 3rd. Again, _*very*_ early...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 4th. Please read the instructions thoroughly (but quickly) before attempting...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 5th. Daughter's "B-Class" on her 49th birthday...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 7th...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 7th...
> View attachment 16420585


Love a good bit of wing walking


----------



## O2AFAC67

InitialAndPitch said:


> Love a good bit of wing walking


Breitling Bridge Walkers (Japan tour)...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 11th...


----------



## rsittner

Also Friday 11-February


----------



## ItnStln

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday February 7th...
> View attachment 16420585


If only my wingwalkers looked like that at work!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday February 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

2's Day


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday February 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday February 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday February 25th...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Friday 25-February


----------



## ronsetoe

^^^^^^^oh that patina on that strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday February 26th...


----------



## jhauke

Love all these shots!! Beautiful work!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday February 27th...


----------



## rsittner

Another for Sunday 27-February


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday February 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday March 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday March 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 17th... St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday March 17th... St. Patrick's Day!!!
> View attachment 16503314


Nice find in that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday March 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday March 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 21st...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday March 19th...
> View attachment 16507595


This is where it gets confusing. This aircraft has a prop spinner. I think we had this chat and you suggested that spinners are left off to streamline in field servicing. Great pic.


----------



## O2AFAC67

InitialAndPitch said:


> This is where it gets confusing. This aircraft has a prop spinner. I think we had this chat and you suggested that spinners are left off to streamline in field servicing. Great pic.


We did have that chat but that is not an O-2A. It is a T-337G belonging to AirScan in Florida. See post #34 in this thread...








Back in the day...


I enjoy going back through old snapshots and sometimes scanning them for the digital archives. I've mentioned before that Bette calls this "living in the past" but she doesn't mean it in a negative way. I think... :unsure: Anyway, here's a 1992 snap of my daughter when I was taking her back...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 22nd...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> We did have that chat but that is not an O-2A. It is a T-337G belonging to AirScan in Florida. See post #34 in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day...
> 
> 
> I enjoy going back through old snapshots and sometimes scanning them for the digital archives. I've mentioned before that Bette calls this "living in the past" but she doesn't mean it in a negative way. I think... :unsure: Anyway, here's a 1992 snap of my daughter when I was taking her back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


OK that makes sense. My guide dog ran off with my white cane and ate my glasses 😄

Um. I knew what it was all along but just wanted to see if you noticed that you were flying the wrong plane…


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Um. I knew what it was all along but just wanted to see if you noticed that you were flying the wrong plane…


Ron's getting old too. He probably didn't notice that there wasn't a second engine in the rear.

Randy


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Ron's getting old too. He probably didn't notice that there wasn't a second engine in the rear.
> 
> Randy


Aha! See I knew all along that Ron was to blame somehow. After all, I have the uncanny ability to identify any serving military aircraft as long as somebody gives me a multiple choice with a nudge.

Take this single seat grey helicopter as an example….. don’t tell me…


----------



## nicosuave1

whatever happened to the "what are you wearing today?" thread?


----------



## O2AFAC67

nicosuave1 said:


> whatever happened to the "what are you wearing today?" thread?


The bit bucket ate it. Here is the replacement... 








WRUW - What Are You Wearing Today? A continuing saga...


It seems our ongoing post of WRUW is gone. So not wanting to miss out on the wristies, post 'em up here! I will start it off with my SuperOcean II and its radiant blue face. Have a great weekend! Randy




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 24th...
.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late Mother's 99th birthday, Friday March 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday March 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday March 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday March 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday March 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday March 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday March 31st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday April 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday April 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cellphone wallpaper for today, Monday April 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday April 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday, April 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday April 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday April 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday April 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 14th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday April 13th...
> View attachment 16563860


My favorite bracelet (those facets are AMAZING) on top of my favorite patch (those facets are amazing as well)!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday April 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Easter Sunday April 17...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 18th...


----------



## Alex Thyl




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday April 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 22nd...


----------



## rsittner

Also for Friday 22-April









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

And a fresh one shot today April 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

In Black and White for Saturday April 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday April 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday April 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday April 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday April 27th. Davey Vermaak's "E"...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday April 27th. Davey Vermaak's "E"...
> View attachment 16593827


That one hurts, Ron. Brings back memories of my 1st-Gen Emergency in yellow. I traded it in to get my Emergency II. I do miss the yellow!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday April 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wore the CW for a little while today so a quick cellphone cam wristie this afternoon to add to the wallpaper archive...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday April 30th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot this one today for a fresh May 1st wallpaper...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday May 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday May 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday May 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday May 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday May 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday May 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday May 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday May 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday May 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday May 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday May 24th, today marks the 60th anniversary of Commander Carpenter's epic flight...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday May 25th. Coming...  








And going...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 3rd, my 75th birthday...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 4th. My late father's 99th birthday...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 5th...


----------



## citjet




----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 9th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday June 9th...
> View attachment 16685099


Ahh... She's cuddling her Extra 330SC! It's an excellent visual representation of the bond between pilot and their plane.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick wallpaper shot today, Maria's new strap on the CW...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Ahh... She's cuddling her Extra 330SC! It's an excellent visual representation of the bond between pilot and their plane.
> 
> Randy


Hi. Randy.  That pic is a screengrab I made from a video of Aude doing a pre-flight inspection. She was eying down the aileron trailing edge looking for a true line with no dings. I agree, it says a lot about that relationship but the pic also illustrates the beauty of the plane and of Aude herself... 😏


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Quick wallpaper shot today, Maria's new strap on the CW...
> View attachment 16685869


That is a GORGEOUS strap, Ron! I love the color depth.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi. Randy.  That pic is a screengrab I made from a video of Aude doing a pre-flight inspection. She was eying down the aileron trailing edge looking for a true line with no dings. I agree, it says a lot about that relationship but the pic also illustrates the beauty of the plane and of Aude herself... 😏


True both counts, Ron. I have not seen a picture of me performing a pre-flight, but I can imagine that my gaze was just as intense as Aude's. 

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 11th again...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Sunday June 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Monday June 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 15th...


----------



## rsittner

Thursday 16-June


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Thursday 16-June
> View attachment 16701081


Now THAT is an "Instrument For Professionals" AND a seriously professional photograph. I LOVE it!!! Well done, Randy!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Thursday 16-June
> View attachment 16701081


That gorgeous "Instruments For Professionals" wallpaper reminded me of one from the archives which I decided to set as wallpaper today in honor of your beautiful Avenger shot...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> That gorgeous "Instruments For Professionals" wallpaper reminded me ot one from the archives which I decided to set as wallpaper today in honor of your beautiful Avenger shot...
> View attachment 16701201


Looks great in it's natural habitat, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Friday June 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later Friday June 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Friday June 17th. Shot today, _* "I'm with the FAA. We're here to help..." *_


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A little later on Father's Day June 19th 2022. My 49 yr old daughter's B-Class...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 19th again...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Sunday June 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday June 21st..


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Tuesday June 21st..
> View attachment 16711256


Interesting emergency egress technique, Ron! Did you ever actually practice this or need it in a real emergency? It seems a bit of a faff if things are really getting nasty...

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Not my photo, but my desktop wallpaper this morning none the less.








Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Interesting emergency egress technique, Ron! Did you ever actually practice this or need it in a real emergency? It seems a bit of a faff if things are really getting nasty...
> 
> Randy


Hi, Randy. Absolutely not!   I also have never heard of any instance of this being practiced or utilized but it certainly is in the flight manual. Actually, I have never heard of anyone wearing a parachute while operating the aircraft. I remember the old chest pack emergency chutes available in some multi-place aircraft for crew but the exit wasn't nearly as problematical as it would be in the O-2A. I suspect something, chute, arm, leg... something would snag on something solid and it wouldn't be pretty.  There are a couple more emergency egress pages in the flight manual and I've used them for pics long ago but they didn't turn out so well. I'll try to shoot another one or two this week and hopefully they'll be interesting viewing...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 23rd...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> That gorgeous "Instruments For Professionals" wallpaper reminded me of one from the archives which I decided to set as wallpaper today in honor of your beautiful Avenger shot...
> View attachment 16701201


The day the design team created that dial was a triumph of layout and functionality.


----------



## O2AFAC67

InitialAndPitch said:


> The day the design team created that dial was a triumph of layout and functionality.


Thursday evening June 23rd. *"*_*Black as a widow's dreams..." *_


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday June 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A little later on Friday June 24th... 












__





TSHA | Texas History Movies







www.tshaonline.org


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday June 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday evening June 25th. From the web, an O-2A with some STC mods installed...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday June 26th. Uncovered in an antiques shop in Maine back in the mid 90's, a unique periodical from January 1968...


----------



## O2AFAC67

June 26th still. Shot this morning, a quick and dirty PC wallpaper snap of my ultra rare New Old Stock navy blue buffalo deployant ("Long") strap kitted with the Evo...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday June 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Tuesday morning June 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday morning June 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And a little later June 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Last one for June 28th. My granddaughter's Callistino on tang and buckle 15mm navy blue buffalo leather OEM strap. Like the 22mm deployant navy blue buffalo on my Evo, try to find another one of these anywhere...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday June 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still the 29th, one of my favorite wallpapers of the Bomber...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Last one for June 28th. My granddaughter's Callistino on tang and buckle 15mm navy blue buffalo leather OEM strap. Like the 22mm deployant navy blue buffalo on my Evo, try to find another one of these anywhere...
> View attachment 16728427


Nice. You have a very horologically equipped family. I’ll be waiting for you lot in the car park outside Red Lobster…


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday June 30th. My late wife's 2nd Callisto on OEM lizard...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 1st... My granddaughter's other Callistino on black croco deployant.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 2nd... Web nick.


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Saturday July 2nd... Web nick.
> View attachment 16735253


Ahhh... the business end of a Phantom! One of my absolute favorites as a kid. I used to watch them come and go at Mather (or was it McClellan?) AFB in Sacramento, CA. Such a great mix of angles with the anhedrals and dihedrals. Love the post, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Ahhh... the business end of a Phantom! One of my absolute favorites as a kid. I used to watch them come and go at Mather (or was it McClellan?) AFB in Sacramento, CA. Such a great mix of angles with the anhedrals and dihedrals. Love the post, Ron!


Ditto the absolute favorite sentiment, Randy.  I've always felt that aircraft, more than any other, epitomizes a description of _*"brutal elegance"*_...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 3rd...


----------



## rsittner

03-July. Picture nicked from the web...


----------



## citjet

Phantoms Forever!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Early Monday morning, 4th of July... 🤩


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Web nicks 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Red, white and blue 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Remembering 9/11 on the 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Red, white and blue inverted July 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Luminous 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday 4th of July...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday July 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived Friday July 8th...


----------



## rsittner

Another one nicked from the web.









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Navy blue buffalo and radials shot fresh this morning July 8th for PC Wallpaper...


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ditto the absolute favorite sentiment, Randy.  I've always felt that aircraft, more than any other, epitomizes a description of _*"brutal elegance"*_...


Speaking of brutal. I read somewhere that if a Phantom pilot took off with afterburner and left it on, the tanks would run dry in eight minutes.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Early Saturday morning July 9th, a web nick for my mate SnapIT...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later in the morning Saturday July 9th...


----------



## Yogi18

Not as creative as you, but I tried anyway. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67

A tribute to the beginning... Saturday evening July 9th.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday afternoon July 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday July 13th...


----------



## rsittner

Another one nicked from the web...


----------



## Beardedmark84

Damn I love these!! All of them so nice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 15th. * "Starting with a fresh slate"...*


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday July 15th. * "Starting with a fresh slate"...*
> View attachment 16762025


Dang... "my" watch is sure photogenic - even more so in Black & White!


----------



## Tseg




----------



## rsittner

Another one for Friday, 15-July








Randy


----------



## rsittner

One of my faves - old School Breitling. Not a squad in sight!









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Dang... "my" watch is sure photogenic - even more so in Black & White!


Hi, Randy. That wallpaper shot of your watch isn't in black and white but this one is...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Randy. That wallpaper shot of your watch isn't in black and white but this one is...
> View attachment 16763436


I missed the gold wings in the UTC! Thanks for taking me to school, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later on Saturday July 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still later Saturday July 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday afternoon July 18th. Probably my best ever PC wallpaper, *"The old fashioned way"... 







*


----------



## vmgotit

I like this Breitling a lot. Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday July 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday Jully 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

NIcked from the Web, Friday July 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Saturday July 23rd. This archived shot gives me hope for the country after November... 🤨


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday July 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later in the morning July 26th. This is an archived shot of a watch I won in a photo contest more than fifteen years ago. I gave it to my granddaughter to give to her father, my son-in-law, as a birthday gift. I assume he still has it but I don't know for certain. I shot this photo posing the watch on a native American belt kit belonging to my late wife. I think the pic came out pretty well and the date window matched today so here it is as a PC wallpaper... 

Nez Perce...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Oh why not make today's wristie a PC wallpaper as well?...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Wednesday July 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday July 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday July 29th...


----------



## rsittner

Also Friday 29-July


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday July 30th...


----------



## rsittner

Another one for Saturday 30-July. Picture nicked from the web.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday July 31st...


----------



## rsittner

Also Sunday 31-July


----------



## Dover

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday July 31st...
> View attachment 16797365


Not often you see an O-2 on a watch forum.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 1st...


----------



## rsittner

In celebration of Swiss National Day (01-August)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rain coming Friday August 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And now the rain (What rain?) is to stop...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday August 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

An evolutionary Chronomat...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lunchtime August 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday August 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday August 13th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Saturday August 13th and yes, a *serious* tool watch...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday August 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday August 15th


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Fresh off the press, Monday August 15th 10:08 a.m.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Tuesday August 16th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday August 17th...


----------



## Alex Thyl

My tablet wallpaper, 17 August, 2022.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday August 18th...


----------



## Janster




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shades of blue on the 18th of August...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday August 19th...


----------



## Janster




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Janster




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Janster




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 2nd.








Back online again with new Win11 computer. Trying to recover as many pics as I can from cloud and hopefully old hard drive if it survived the 2014 vintage system crash. Won't know that for awhile but in the meantime here's an oldy but a goody...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 3rd...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 4th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 4th photo shoot...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Labor Day Monday September 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 6th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

PC wallpaper shot this morning for September 6th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 7th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wednesday September 7th...
> View attachment 16883569


Ron - that Albatros looks good on you!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 8th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thursday September 8th...
> View attachment 16885625


Mmmm... nice facets. The bracelet is pretty bold too


----------



## rsittner




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Very early Friday September 9th...


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 9th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 10th...


----------



## rsittner

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 16887442


While not technically a "wallpaper", it is a very nice Bremont and a cool Rum brand. Makes for a great pairing! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16888917


Not sure going "commando" on a Breitling Norton is such a good idea. Best keep things secured...  

Randy


----------



## Turpinr

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16888917


Ooooooh that ticks all the boxes 👍
The 850 mkII roadster is my favourite bike but this one is stunning.
Almost too beautiful to ride.
Rhe photo gets 11/10


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 11th. _*"Let's roll!".....*_


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 12th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Iconic Tuesday September 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 14th...


----------



## immerschnell

O2AFAC67 said:


> Iconic Tuesday September 13th...
> View attachment 16897764


Nice shot


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 16th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday September 16th...
> View attachment 16903362


WOW - that is a pretty Skymaster, Ron! Very nice!

Randy


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## rsittner

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16904368


Ah yes... Mjölnir (Thor's Hammer). Are you worthy enough to pick it up?  

It's thicc!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> WOW - that is a pretty Skymaster, Ron! Very nice!
> 
> Randy


Hi, Randy. That's a pressurized cabin turbocharged suck and blow. Actually a PT337G if memory serves...  The pic is a screen shot nick from the web and it may have been a professionally taken advertisement pic, I don't really know. I agree, the shot is indeed a beauty and seems to offer great symmetry and scenery for certain.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 19th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday September 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

First day of Autumn 2022...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday September 24th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday September 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday September 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday September 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later on Tuesday Septermber 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday Septembr 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Wednesday September 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

One more for Wednesday September 28th...  (A web nick for Randy... )


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday September 29th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> One more for Wednesday September 28th...  (A web nick for Randy... )
> View attachment 16930004


I had heard stories of pilots in the Pacific theatre putting beer in their ammo pods and taking them aloft to get them cold. I haven’t seen this unique dispensing system before!

“FOX 4” 😆


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday September 30th. The halcyon Schneider days...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday Ocotober 1st. Beautiful Autumn day!!...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Beautiful Autumn Saturday morning October 1st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 3rd...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Grumpy Old Man said:


> View attachment 16941186


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 5th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 7th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday October 7th...
> View attachment 16949424


Glad to see you taking such good care of this rare bird! LOVE.. LOVE... LOVE this one, Ron!

Randy


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday afternoon October 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 9th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 12th...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday evening October 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 14th again...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot today, Friday October 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday evening October 16th...


----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sunday evening October 16th...
> View attachment 16969445


Cool shot of a UK phantom!!! 

I am a big fan of F-4 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Win11 montage screensaver Tuesday evening October 18th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 20th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday October 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday October 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Now Saturday afternoon October 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday October 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday October 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Late Monday evening October 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday October 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday October 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Obviously not PC wallpaper but cellphone wallpaper this evening Wednesday October 26th... 😉

*"Bumblebee Aerobatics"...







*


----------



## rsittner

Good idea, Ron! I have my Navi World as my iPhone wallpaper


----------



## JustWatchMe925

My work PC:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday October 27th...


----------



## rsittner

Sunday 30-October


----------



## rsittner

Wednesday 02-November (pic nicked from the web)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday evening Novermber 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday evening November 5th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge today, November 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 7th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday, November 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wedneday November 9th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Going out to dinner this evening to celebrate all our veterans on this day of remembrance...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday night November 12th back home now...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday afternoon November 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 16th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday November 17th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday afternoon November 17th. Another Win11 generated montage wallpaper...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday Novvember 18th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 19th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back home now. Cold and rainy outside so an Autumn Cossie wallpaper for this afternoon...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 20th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 22nd...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 23rd...


----------



## rsittner

With the new release of iOS 16.1.1, I had to create new wallpapers. Here is my new lock screen


----------



## rsittner

And here is my new background


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot this morning. Set as WP Wednesday evening November 23rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanksgiving Day, Thursday November 24th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday November 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fresh from a little over an hour ago...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday November 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday November 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday November 28th...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Monday November 28th...
> View attachment 17060582


That backside is looking a bit dirty there. Just sayin...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> That backside is looking a bit dirty there. Just sayin...


Fer shure.  I wanted you to see the myriad of add-on extra cooling vents for the turbo IO-360 in that AirScan bird. Notice also the "turbulators" to split and disturb air flow and the anti-static wicks as well. A lot of thought went into trying to keep temps down on these ships including having the much larger O-2A cowl flaps replete with venting. Going even further, I think you have probably seen even more cooling as well as sound suppression work done on some of their birds. Example below...

Edit: Not sure but these birds with the 3 blade props may have the TSIO-520 engines vice the original 225 hp 360's...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday November 29th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday afternoon November 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday November 30th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning, a contented polar bear and with good reason... 









Edit: A much earlier pic of Sis' watch...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 1st....


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 2nd...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

VERY early Saturday morning December 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 4th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 5th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wrist and footwear presence shot yesterday...


----------



## O2AFAC67

When Randy and I were young...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> When Randy and I were young...
> View attachment 17075329


Oh yes! That and THE Farrah Fawcett poster and my room would be set!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Wrist and footwear presence shot yesterday...
> View attachment 17075300


Breitlings in Bunds and Socks with Sandals. YOU are a true fashion leader, Ron!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Breitlings in Bunds and Socks with Sandals. YOU are a true fashion leader, Ron!


Yes, Bette mentions something like "sartorial splendor" all the time. Hmmmm... Maybe she was saying "Arse splinter", You two just love to flatter, I know...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 7th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 8th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 9th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Saturday December 10th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 11th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 12th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 13th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 14th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 15th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out of pocket for a few days so might as well post this one now, Wednesday, December 15th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 21st...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 23rd...


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Love my Rattrapante B03 Split Timer!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 24th. Christmas eve 2022...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday December 25th...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday December 26th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday December 27th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday December 28th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday December 29th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday December 30th...


----------



## tropicalbob

I like using cropped versions of these for my phone background

https://www.maxim.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/casio-g-shock-rainbow-scaled.jpg

https://casiofanmag.com/wp-content/...mtg-b1000vl-evoking-volcanic-lightning-10.jpg

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-cU0lhUfL...ersary-Limited-Edition-002-31020425001001.jpg


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday December 31st.... Happy New Year everyone!!! 💥


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 1st... A brand new year!!!


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Just a quick picture before I go through a few gears this evening.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 2nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 3rd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday January 4th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

More toxic masculinity on Wednesday, January 4th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still the 4th of January calling for Texas formal wear ...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday January 6th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday January 7th...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## citjet

The new AOPA Navi is IMO the best looking rendition made yet.


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sunday January 8th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monday January 9th...


----------



## rsittner

You never forget your first...


----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday January 10th...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still Tuesday January 10th...


----------

